# Want to move to India



## RedDragonfly (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I understand that many expats from the United States are in India due to out-sourcing and not necessarily by choice or desire.
I however, have a very strong desire to move to India. 
BUT, I'm not exactly qualified. I'm a 22 year old American student going into my second year of college studying Hospitality and Tourism. I've worked in a restaurant for 3 years. No professional experience.
But I love the idea of living in India, in one of the major cities, and working in the tourism industry- high end hotels, resorts, etc. 
I'm fascinated with India, and the many different cultures, languages, religions, and groups of people there. I understand that an interest in another country shouldn't exactly drive someone to move there, but I feel very passionate about this. I REALLY want to live and work there, even if I only stay for a year or two.
Is there any way I could successfully achieve this? How can one successfully move and work in India without being out-sourced from a job or taking an extended trip?
Any advice?
Thank you.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

RedDragonfly said:


> Hi everyone!
> I understand that many expats from the United States are in India due to out-sourcing and not necessarily by choice or desire.
> I however, have a very strong desire to move to India.
> BUT, I'm not exactly qualified. I'm a 22 year old American student going into my second year of college studying Hospitality and Tourism. I've worked in a restaurant for 3 years. No professional experience.
> ...


You can visit the foreign ministry's website. 
But as per me, you can work in India especially Goa is most suitable for hospitality and tourism. Many foreigners come and enjoy in Goa.


----------



## ankita9030 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey when you decide to move India and planning to move, i would like to suggest you to hire packers movers firm for your relocation. As they are well-experienced you will suppose to get stress-free move.


----------



## anantpatil (Aug 3, 2014)

ankita9030 said:


> Hey when you decide to move India and planning to move, i would like to suggest you to hire packers movers firm for your relocation. As they are well-experienced you will suppose to get stress-free move.


Hi!!!!!


----------

